# Rotfedern im Aquarium



## shanana (28. Okt. 2010)

Von meinem diesjährigen Laich habe ich ein paar der Rotfedern in ein kleines Aquarium verfrachtet um sie bei wachsen zu beobachten.
Im Frühjahr kommen sie wieder in den Teich oder werden verschenkt.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo,
sehr schöne Bilderund bei den fetten Mückenlarven wachsen sie bestimmt gut


----------



## Tümpler (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo,

Sehr schön.
Ist immer interessant ein paar Fische im Aquarium großzuziehen.
Seh ich da nen Heizer ?

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Oder sogar 2 Heizer
was ist außer den Rotfedern noch im Becken
Die Rotfedern und __ Schnecken brauchen keine Heizung


----------



## shanana (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

es sind noch 2 lda25 welse drin.
das eine ist ein heizer, eingestellt auf 21 °C da ich oft und gerne mein zimmer lüfte und ein innenfilter.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Was Sind Ida 25 Welse???


----------



## shanana (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&client=opera&hs=lIa&rls=de&q=lda25%20welse&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Christian und Frauke (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Habe  ca. 20 Jahre mehrere Aquarien gehabt aber der ist mir neu


----------



## shanana (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

es sind sehr interessante fische, welche sich dem untergrund anpassen.
auf dem sand sind sie hell. auf einer wurzel zb sehr dunkel.
am anfang dachte ich, das die fische krank sind.


gruß

marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Marcel,

die Fische kommen im Frühjahr hoffentlich wieder raus in den Teich.oder

Heimische Fische brauchen im Winter eine Ruhephase, daher die kleinen nicht dauerhaft über 20 Grad halten, (das geht nur kurzzeiitig gut) und spätestens den nächsten Winter kalte Überwinterungstemperaturen ermöglichen (wieder im Teich). Dauerhaft warm gehaltene heimische Fische fahren ihren Stoffwechsel laufend auf dem Maximum, sie altern deswegen extrem schnell (erreichen nie ihr mögliches Alter), die Abwehrkräfte werden geschwächt (hohe Anfälligkeit gegenüber Krankheiterregern) und die Fruchtbarkeit leidet

Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



> Dauerhaft warm gehaltene heimische Fische fahren ihren Stoffwechsel laufend auf dem Maximum, sie altern deswegen extrem schnell (erreichen nie ihr mögliches Alter), die Abwehrkräfte werden geschwächt (hohe Anfälligkeit gegenüber Krankheiterregern) und die Fruchtbarkeit leidet



Ich bitte um einen konkreten Literaturverweis oder ähnliches der diese Aussage
wissenschaftlich belegt, danke.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Shanana!
Wenn in dem Zimmer, wo das Aquarium steht, 
durchschnittlich EINIGERMASSEN für Homo sapiens gemütliche Temperaturen (also über 18°C) herrschen
(und da kann OHNE weiteres über Nacht das Fenster offenstehen!),
kannst du den Heizer problemlos eleminieren:

SO schnell ändert der Wasserkörper im Aquarium seine Temperatur nicht!
Temperaturschwankungen im Raum werden durch die Wassermenge weitgehend ausgeglichen.
Abgesehen davon wirken elektrische Geräte im und am Aquarium auch wie sanfte Heizer:
Der Filter, Pumpen und nicht zuletzt die Beleuchtung heben die Temperatur oft schon um einige °C.

Leichte Temperaturschwankungen sind außerdem nur natürlich für die Bewohner im Becken,
und selbst die jahreszeitlichen Schwankungen gibt es in den Herkunftsländern der Tiere und Pflanzen (Regenzeit).
Viele brauchen das sogar, um in Vermehrungsstimmung zu kommen.
(Das gilt auch für die Beleuchtungsdauer: Langtags- und Kurztagspflanzen!)
Im Gegensatz dazu werden Tiere, die bei absolut gleichbleibender Temperatur ("elektronisch" geregelt) gehalten werden,
was völlig unnatürlich ist, extrem empfindlich selbst gegen kleinste Temperaturschwankungen
und bekommen echte Schwierigkeiten, wenn man sie z.B. weitergibt,
oder der Heizer ausfällt.

Außerdem ist die Löslichkeit von Gasen temperaturabhängig
und jedes °C mehr verringert den zur Verfügung Sauerstoff (Nitrifikation!)
und inbesonders (was im Aquarium viel mehr zählt) das CO2-Angebot.
Es spricht als einiges dafür, die Temperaturen eher niedrig zu halten
und oft ist gerade DAS das wirkliche Problem (z.B. im Sommer),
denn kühlen ist WEIT aufwändiger als heizen!

Abgesehen davon wirken elektrische Geräte im und am Aquarium auch wie sanfte Heizer:
Der Filter, Pumpen und nicht zuletzt die Beleuchtung heben die Temperatur oft schon um einige °C.
(Heb mal den Beleuchtungskörper hoch und halt schnell die Hand drunter!)


Ich selbst habe Aquarien (zeitweise bis zu 25 Stk. davon) seit ich 5 Jahre alt war
und habe unzählige tropische, auch seltene und schwierige Arten gezüchtet.
Meine kleinen Zuchtbecken stehen (nicht zuletzt zur Spannungsreduktion) auf einer Styroporplatte 
und dahinter steckt eine schwarz bemalte Rückwand aus dem gleichen Material;
links und rechts sind die nächsten Aquarien mit der gleichen Temperatur
und oben drauf ist die gemeinsame Beleuchtung.
Die einzige Fläche, wo die Aquarien Wärme an den Raum abgeben können,
ist also die Frontscheibe, weshalb ich seit Jahrzehnten
- außer zur Zucht von ganz wenigen Arten, wie z.B. Kampffischen -
keine Heizer in meinen Becken einsetze.


----------



## shanana (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

hallo der schwarzepeter

danke für deine antwort, sehr interessant!

welche temperaturen haben denn dann deine aquarien ?

ich würde den heizer ja gerne auch rausmachen, habe aber bedenken um das wohl der harnischwelse, da sie laut angaben gerne eine temperatur von min. 24 °C haben möchten.


und ja, die fische kommen im frühjahr wieder in den teich


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Shanana!
Meine Thermometer laufen im Haus frei rum: 
Meine Frau und Tochter zetern laut, wenn die Temperatur unter 21°C fällt.
Das Aquariumthermometer wird nur rausgekramt,
wenn wirklich temperaturbedürftige Fische* gepflegt bzw. gezüchtet werden
und selbst dann hängt der Heizer an der Beleuchtungsschaltuhr,
damit´s wenigstens ein bisserl schwankt.
( * Das sind SEHR SEHR wenige Arten und dazu gehören sicher nicht die Harnischwelse,
die sogar deutlich unter 18°C noch putzmunter sind:
Ancistrus dolichopterus im Büro, wo über Weihnachten nicht geheizt wird.)

Mit fallen noch 2 Argumente für das NICHT-Heizen ein:

Aus nicht geheizten Aquarien verdunstet VIEL weniger Wasser, 
was sich besonders bei offenen Becken (die ich sehr liebe) sehr stark bemerkbar macht.


In nicht geheizten Aquarien wachsen viele Pflanzen besser,
da es es kaum Temperaturunterschiede zwischen dem Wasserkörper und dem Substrat gibt.
Darauf sind offenbar viele Pflanzen empfindlich.
@ Andy: Ich habe zwar keinen Literaturverweis zur Hand 
und auch mit der längerdauernden Pflege einheimischer Fische im Aquarium keine Erfahrung,
aber ich weiss aus der Aquaristik von vielen Arten (z.B. der eierlegenden Zahnkarpfen,
die ja doch irgendwo mit den Karpfen, sprich Koi und Goldis  verwandt sind),
dass eine zu hohe Haltungstemperatur zwar zu raschem Wachstum und großen Tieren führt,
die aber fett und träge sind und vor allem nicht die Farbenpracht zeigen,
die sie unter Aufzugt bei niedrigeren Temperaturen erreichen.

Viele Tiere der gemäßigten Breiten benötigen auch eine Phase kühlerer Temperatur,
um überhaupt in Fortpflanzungsstimmung zu kommen.
Das kenne ich aus der Literatur von Stichlingen und Elritzen
und vor allem von Amphibien (konkret Molchen und __ Unken) 
und Reptilien (konkret griechische Landschildkröte und Europäisches Chamäleon.)
(=> Google)

Nachdem ich mich jahrelang mit der Zucht schwieriger, teilweise frisch importierter Arten beschäftigt habe,
weiss ich, dass man einfach gut beraten ist, ihnen möglichst genau die Umweltfaktoren ihrer Heimat nachzubilden.
Deshalb werden ja auch bei jeder Fischfang-Expedition penibel die Wasserwerte gemessen und aufgezeichnet.
In wie weit man die dann nachbildet, hängt von den Werten und Möglichkeiten ab,
entscheidet nicht zuletzt massiv mit, ob man Erfolg hat, oder nicht.

Dem "Fischverbraucher" (zu denen DU sicher nicht gehörst!) mag das allerdings egal sein:
Der bekommt halt zum Geburtstag wieder ein Sackerl Fische
oder einen farbigen Karpfen in neuem Design, 
weil die ja doch nicht ewig halten.
(Siehe auch Wikipedia 
unter "Koi")

Auch wenn ich keinen Beleg dafür habe, liegt jedoch der Schluss einfach nahe,
dass man den Kaltwasserfischen NICHTS Gutes tut,
wenn die Tiere ungeachtet ihrer jahrmillonenlangen Entwicklung unter schwankenden Temperaturen,
seit wenigen Jahren im Haus bei höheren Temperaturen überwintert werden und ihnen die Winterruhe verwehrt wird.


----------



## shanana (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

ich habe das heizelement herausgetan und werde weiter berichten.

gruß

marcel


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Peter,

wie ist das dann bei Fischen wie z.B. dem __ Wimpelkarpfen, der im
gesamten Jangtsekiang lebt und dort in den verschiedenen Klima-
zonen von Tibet, wo´s im Winter saukalt wird bis hin zu Teilen Chinas
wo es selten kälter als 20° ist? Angeblich ist er dort standorttreu,
wie man es auch von den Flußwelsen kennt.

Soll man da besser Tibet oder China im Teich nachahmen?

Klingt vielleicht etwas sarkastisch, aber ich meine die Frage
echt ernst und es ist ein wirklich interessantes Thema.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hai Andy!
Offensichtlich gibt es Arten, die mehr als eine Klimazone bewohnen;
manche sind ja auch als sog. Kosmopoliten auf der ganzen Welt zu finden.
Unter Umständen ist dann aber trotzdem wichtig, 
aus welchem Klima das gegenständliche Tier dann wirklich stammt:
Der Wildfang-__ Wimpelkarpfen aus den Bergen ist vielleicht eine Lokalrasse,
die Anpassungen an das rauhe Klima entwickelt hat
und wird bei dauerhaft über 20°C möglicherweise nicht glücklich sein
oder die Art ist einfach individuell so tolerant.
Davon kann man aber wohl nicht grundsätzlich ausgehen, oder?
Dagegen kann es wohl nicht falsch sein, 
die ursprünglichen Lebensbedingungen nachzuahmen,
denn wir würden ja beim wärmeliebenden Unterlauf-Widfang auch nicht "ausprobieren" wollen,
was der bei +1°C für Augerln macht!

Allerdings kann man davon ausgehen, 
dass sich Tierarten (!) im Zuge der Domestikation über Jahrzehnte bis Jahrtausende
an die Verhältnisse "gewöhnen", unter denen sie gehalten werden.

Um jetzt auf Koi und Goldi zurückzukommen:
Wikipedia schreibt: _Die heute hauptsächlich gezüchteten Koi kommen aus Japan. _
Nachdem wir doch wohl davon ausgehen können, 
dass die dort weder die Teiche heizen (auf deratig dekadente Ideen kommen die Leute doch wohl nur bei uns!),
noch die Karpfen in ihre Papierhäuder nehmen, müssen wir folgern, 
dass Koi (zumindest) das Klima in Japan "gewöhnt" sind.
Jetzt wird ja wohl nicht Sapporo mit einem minimalen Monatsmittel von -3°C DAS Koi-Zuchtzentrum sein,
aber auch nicht unbedingt Naha mit 17°C;
grundsätzlich hat´s dort eben ganz schön Frost
und keine 21°C das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Ich bitte um einen konkreten Literaturverweis oder ähnliches der diese Aussage
> wissenschaftlich belegt, danke.
> 
> Gruß
> Andy



Hi Andy,

zufällig schon mal den Begriff "Dampfzüchterei" gehört. 

Betrifft zwar ausschließlich das was schon bei der zu warmer Aufzucht von tropischen !!!! Aquarienfischen passiert, die nur wenige Grad !!!! (4-5 Grad) über den sonst gewohnten Wassertemperaturen aufgezogen werden, damit sie schneller Verkaufsreife erreichen. Kannst ja mal googln wie gut es solchen Fischen geht und es mit deren Lebenserwartung aussieht 

Da kann man sich ausmalen was dann rauskommen muß wenn die heimischen Fische fast das doppelte der gewohnten Durchschnittstemperaturen aushalten müssen an die sie angepaßt sind

oder google mal nach Kaltwasseraquaristik - da gibts auch viel zu lesen über Temperaturansprüchen  von heimischen Arten, aber Aquarianer die jahrelang erfolgreich heimische Kaltwasserfische halten haben davon in deinen Augen wahrscheinlich auch keine Ahnung davon was heimische Fische für Wassertemperaturen benötigen um artgerecht leben zu können 

MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Peter,



> Nachdem wir doch wohl davon ausgehen können,
> dass die dort weder die Teiche heizen (auf deratig dekadente Ideen kommen die Leute doch wohl nur bei uns!),
> noch die Karpfen in ihre Papierhäuder nehmen, müssen wir folgern,
> dass Koi (zumindest) das Klima in Japan "gewöhnt" sind.



Habe mal eine Reportage von Japanischen Rinderzüchtern gesehen. Die Rinder bekommen jeden Tag eine Flasche Bier und werden 3 Std. am Tag gestriegelt. Das Fleisch kostet 500 Euro/kg und findet reißenden Absatz.
Wer so etwas macht, der heizt auch Teiche! Aber ich glaube schon das die Koi auf winterliche Temperaturen eingestellt sind.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Die ARMEN Rinder!
Wie kriegen die die Flasche auf?
(Sicher mit Stäbchen, aber ein youtube-video wäre toll!)
... und dann häckseln die das 500 €/kg-Steak klein und woken es mit Sojasauce?

Wenn die Japaner die Koi AUCH täglich 3 Stunden striegeln,
würde das doch die gelegentlich exorbitanten Preise erlären!


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Frank und Peter,

in meinen Teichen wirds nie Winter, Eis gibt es nicht und gefressen wird das ganze Jahr.
Alle Wildfische (ausser den __ Wimpelkarpfen bisher) vermehren sich, wachsen ganz normal
und erreichen das übliche Alter. Daher halte ich eine sogenannte "Winterruhe" nicht für
eine Notwendigkeit, eine Temperaturabsenkung über die Winterzeit stellt sich hier natürlich
auch ein und kommt vor allem den Krebsen sicherlich zu Gute.

Daher meine Frage. Vermutlich haben die Aquaristiker da eben recht, weils um die künstlichste
Form des Lebensraumes geht, ich biete halt den Tieren vermutlich die natürlichste Form
künstlicher "Behausung". Eigene Erfahrung ist in meinen Augen immer noch das beste Argument.

@ Nikolai: meine Koi haben 0 Probleme bei 70cm !! Wassertiefe und 7-8°, aber ohne Eis den
Winter zu verbringen. Die sind da bestimmt unempfindlicher als mancher denkt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Deine Grundwasserlandschaft ist ein nachahmenswerter Sonderfall,
der sich als offenes System von den Teichen vieler stark unterscheidet.
(Wieviel pumpst du denn zu bei welcher Gesamtkubatur?)

Die 7-8°C sind schon ganz schön "Winter" 
und sind in großen Gewässern und in grundwassergespeisten kleineren sicher auch im Winter anzutreffen.
Das stellt aber einen krassen Unterschied zu den zitierten 21°C dar,
die defintiv KEIN "Winter" sind.


----------



## jochen (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Soll man da besser Tibet oder China im Teich nachahmen?



darauf eine ganz einfache Antwort...

es kommt immer auf die Standortvariante an, woher der Fisch kommt, so sollte auch nachgeahmt werden ...

Und das mit dem kühlen Überwintern von Kaltwasserfischen stimmt schon, da braucht man keine wissentschaftliche Beweise einzustellen,
mit ein wenig Mühe beim googeln wirst du jedoch sicherlich welche finden.

off topic...

Horst Linke hatte sogar schon mal Betta splendens im Norden Thailands bei 8°C Aussentemperaturen gefangen, die Wassertemperatur ging unter 15 °C.
eben eine Standortvariante von einem eigentlich extremen Warmwasserfisch.... 

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

@ Peter: der Vorgarten mit ca 10m³ bekommt ca. 3000 Liter in der Stunde,
der andere mit 14m³ ca. 1000 Liter, der neue mit voraussichtlich 80m³
wird an die 8000 Liter bekommen.

7-8° sind der Extremfall, das Wasser läuft mit mindestens 11-12° ein.
Winterruhe halten meine Fische auf jeden Fall keine. Möglichkeiten
zum verkriechen oder ähnliches hätten Sie auf jeden Fall. 

@ Jochen: denke ich auch, leider wissen die Händler oft selber
nicht wo der Fisch herkommt. Darum sind mir am liebsten
Fische die hier im Freiland geboren und schon überwintert wurden.

Mir ging es beim Thema Winterruhe auch weniger um die Temperatur,
sondern um die Aussage bezüglich des Stoffwechsels. Das dieser,
wenn er nicht jedes Jahr herunter gefahren wird, schädlich für
Lebensdauer und Gesundheit sein soll leuchtet mir nicht ein.
Im Gegenteil, Frühjahrsvirämie ist für meine Fische ein Fremdwort.
Diese halte ich für wesentlich belastender.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Das dieser,
> wenn er nicht jedes Jahr herunter gefahren wird, schädlich für
> Lebensdauer und Gesundheit sein soll leuchtet mir nicht ein.



ist aber so,
am einfachsten kann man das beobachten bei zu warmer Haltung von einigen Zwergbuntbarsch,- und Corydorasarten, viele dieser beiden Arten werden leider zu oft wärmer gehalten, und danken es mit einem kurzem Leben... 


bei typischen Kaltwasserfischen wie die Rotfedern im Thema, ist das noch extremer....

Schlangenkopffische zB. reagieren ohne kühle Überwinterung ebenfalls extrem sensibel gegenüber Krankheiten.,
viele Arten vermehren sich nicht wie zB. Dario Dario

Ich kann leider nur von diesen Arten, aus eigener Beobachtung schreiben...



aber wie Peter schon getippselt hat,

man kann deine (wie von dir geschriebenen) 7°C im Teich. nicht mit 21° Zimmertemperatur (als Winterlager) vergleichen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

ja eben, Temperatur ok, aber das hat ja nichts mit dem
Stoffwechsel zu tun, wenn die Fische auch bei geringer
Temperatur, schwimmen, fressen und lustige Spielchen
spielen. Der ist doch dann nicht so niedrig wie bei einer
Winterruhe unter geschlossener Eisdecke.


----------



## shanana (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

also die wassertemperatur ist seit dem ausbau des reglers bei 25°C. die raumtemperatur beträgt 20°C

ich vermute, das die restlichen 4°C durch die Beleuchtung kommen.


Gibt es da alternativen in der beleuchtung ?


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Shanana,

die Vorschaltgeräte von Leuchtstofflampen geben sehr viel Wärme ab. Diese solltest Du extern plazieren.
Zusätzlich würde ein kleiner Lüfter (aus einem alten Computer) über dem Wasserspiegel für Verdunstungskälte sorgen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Shanana!
Das lässt darauf schließen, dass deine Leuchte ERHEBLICHE Abwärme produziert!
Wenn die mit Glühlampen bestückt ist, solltest du die durch Sparlampen ersetzen;
wenn das Leuchtstofflampen sind, ist das aus Lebensdauer- und nicht zuletzt aus Wirkungsgradgründen bedenklich:
Die liefern nämlich bei ca. 20°C Lampentemperatur das meiste Licht für´s Geld 
und fallen oft schon bei 40°C (die hat man in schlecht konstruierten Leuchten schnell!)
bereits auf die HALBE Lichtausbeute ab!
(Mir sind schon kommerzielle Aquarienleuchten untergekommen ("Juwel"),
die so heiss wurden, dass man sie nicht mehr in der Hand halten konnte
- du kannst dir vorstellen, was DA für ein Verbesserungspotential drin ist!)

Deine Leuchte solltest du auf "Füsschen" stellen (Zuluftöffnung)
und oben mehrere größere Abluftoffnungen mit mind. 30 mm Durchmesser bohren.
Dann wird dein Becken nimmer so warm (25°C ist sogar für Harnischwels, Guppy, Neon und Skalare zu viel!),
du bekommst mehr Licht um´s selbe Geld und die Lampe hält auch länger!

Hi Andy!
Der Stoffwechsel der Fische, die ja wechselwarme Tiere sind,
ist SEHR stark von der Temperatur abhängig:
Bei geringer Temperatur, schwimmen, fressen und spielen die schon,
aber bloß langsamer - sie leben gleichsam einfach langsamer.
Daher auch die "Erfolge" mit der bereits angeführten "Dampfzucht":
Wenn man die Faustregel für die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit von Ionenreaktionen anwendet
- wohl wissend, dass "Leben" nicht ausschliesslich auf Ionenreaktionen basiert,
bewirkt eine Erhöhung um 10°C eine Verdoppelung der Stoffwechselgeschwindigkeit.
Also dem Gefühl nach kommt das schon in die richtige Richtung hin!
Andererseits führt das eben auch zu den ebenfalls erwähnten negativen Nebeneffekten:
Schnell wachsende, aber verfettete, blasse und fortpflanzungsunwillige Tiere.


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ja eben, Temperatur ok, aber das hat ja nichts mit dem
> Stoffwechsel zu tun,




wie ich merke verstehst du den Zusammenhang nicht,

Peter, Frank und meine Wenigkeit haben es versucht zu erklären...

wünsche dir ein schönes verlängertes WE

Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Doch, versteh ich, nur ist der Stoffwechsel mit Sicherheit ein anderer wenn der
Fisch unter einer Eisdecke im Mulm schlummert, oder bei offenem Teich umher-
schwimmt und kein erheblicher Unterschied zu seinen sonstigen Aktivitäten
besteht. Vielleicht verstehst Du´s nicht, weil Du das nicht kennst oder schon
gesehn hast. Besuch mich doch mal


----------



## shanana (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

was für lampen als alternative kannst du mir denn empfehlen ? verbaut ist momentan eine leuchtstoffröhre, leider ist auf dieser keine angabe bezüglich der wattzahl.

ich hab jetzt mit einem alten handynetzgerät eine alten pclüfter eingebaut, dieser passt pefekt in die aussparung im deckel


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Andy,

du willst doch jetzt wohl nicht behaupten das deine Fische, das selber Verhaltensmuster zeigen bei den jetzigen Temperaturen, gegenüber den Temperaturen im Sommer,
auch wenn du permanent Frischwasser zuführst.

So viel Frischwasser kannst du gar nicht nachpumpen,
die bist nicht der einzige dem es möglich ist, Grundwasser in Hülle und Fülle in den Teich zu pumpen, ich mache das auch, und daher kann ich schon im Thema mitreden, da ich so etwas sehen könnte, wenn ich möchte.
Nur warum soll ich das machen?
Jeder hier im Forum der meinen Teich schon gesehen hat, wird das bestätigen können.

Nur ich mache das im Winter nicht, da es gegen die "Natur" (ich weis es sind nur Goldis und die kennen keine Natur, aber es sind Kaltwasserfische) der Tiere ist.

Kaltwasserfische(Rotfedern um denen es im Thema geht) benötigen im besten Falle eine kalte Überwinterung,
es ist gegen der Natur sie im warmen zu überwintern, warum soll ich den Fischen diesen Zyklus nehmen.

Bei Koiliebhabern verstehe ich die Sache noch, da sie in den meissten Fällen nicht genug Volumen bieten können, um natürlich zu überwintern...
auch bei Haltern von Fischen die durch die geringe Teichtiefe erfrieren würden...


aber warum sollte ich das mit Fischen tun, wenn die Möglichkeit dazu gegeben ist?

Ich denke aber, hier ist nun genügend von meiner Seite zum Thema geschrieben worden, möchte das eigentliche von shanana nicht zerstören,
er kann ja seine Temperatur nicht weiter senken, da er noch die "pitbull pleco" (LDA 25) im Aquarium hat.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Scheint aber so, einen großen Unterschied kann man nicht erkennen.
Das ist halt dann eher so wie wenn der Winter fast ausbleibt, kommt
ja manchmal vor


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Shanana!
Tolle Lösung - gut gemacht;
ich hab mir nicht getraut, die vorzuschlagen, 
da ich deine elektrotechnischen Fähigkeiten nicht kenne.
(Auch das von Nikolai vorgeschlagene Ausbauen des Vorschaltgerätes,
was SEHR wirkungsvoll ist, gehört dazu.)
Ich würde aber den langen Schlitz in der Beleuchtungshaube abdecken
und nur am andern Ende der Leuchte ein Fenster in der Größe das Lüfters freilassen.
Das zwingt die Kühlluft der Länge nach durch die Leuchte zu strömen.
Wenn du dann die warme Luft absaugst, kannst du das Fenster mit einem feinen Filter abdecken,
das verhindert, dass sich in der Leuchte Staub und tote Insekten ansammeln.


----------



## shanana (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

ich bin kfzmechatroniker für nutzfahrzeuge, da sollte das mit der elektrik schon hinhauen.
Der Lötkolben ist dieses Wochenende verliehen, deswegen konnte ich noch keine saubere verbindung zwischen dem netzgerät und dem lüfter herstellen.
meinst du nicht, das es besser ist, kalte luft in das wasser zu blasen als warme luft rauszuziehen ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Oha, ich habe deine Deckscheibenreinigungwut überschätzt - es gibt gar keine! 
Für die Temperatur wird´s aufgrund der hohen Umwälzrate egal sein, 
ob du saugst oder bläst, aber den Filter bringst du leichter am Fenster unter!

Nicht vergessen darf man allerdings,
dass so die Verdunstung stark steigt (ok, ist eh nimmer geheizt)
und luftatmende Fische (besonders Labyrinther!) heikel auf kalte Luft sind.

@CoolNiro:
SOOO unnatürlich finde ich die permanente Grundwasserspeisung des Teichs nicht,
denn bei uns in den Donauauen findet man auch im grimmigsten Wnter immer Stellen,
die durch Grundwasserströme offengehalten werden.
Ist halt lokal wärmeres Mikroklima und sicher kalt genug für Fische unserer Breiten!


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Genau, Peter, künstlich angelegt, aber so natürlich wie möglich, das war und ist das Ziel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Andy,

Winterruhe direkt mit ner dicken Eisbedeckung des Gewässers gleichzusetzten ist nicht ganz richtig auch heißt Winterruhe nicht gerade das alle Fische dann unbedingt ruhig unten am Grund rumstehen. Das machen nur Fische in tieferen Stillgewässern wo sich eine stabile Sprungschicht aufbauen kann und einen regelrechten "Winterschlaf" machen hier auch nur ganz wenige Arten z.B __ Aal, __ Wels, __ Katzenwels, __ Schlammpeitzger)
Alle Fließgewässer bewohnenden Arten können sich das ruhig rumstehen auch gar nicht erlauben, sie müssen ja immer mal gegen die vorhandene Strömung anschwimmen  (z.B während Hochwasserzeiten) oder auch bei deinem dauernend Grundwasserdurchlauf ). Diese Arten fressen sogar im tiefsten Winter meißt weiterhin Futter (z.B __ Döbel, __ Hasel, __ Rapfen, Rotaugen, Elritzen, __ Gründling)  Allerdings fressen sie dann schon deutlich weniger Futter da ihr Stoffwechsel durchs kühle/kalte deutlich langsamer abläuft und sie daher länger mit der Nahrung auskommen können und schwimmen nicht mehr so aktiv umher wie im Sommer - suchen aber schon wenns geht strömungsarme Bereiche auf (z.B __ Nase, __ Flußbarbe). Manche Arten drehen dann sogar erst richtig auf  (__ Hechte, __ Zander müssen nach der sich raregemachten Beute suchen und Quappen, Lachse, sämtliche Forellenformen und Saiblinge haben sogar ihre Laichzeit)

MfG Frank


----------



## Regs (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> die Fische kommen im Frühjahr hoffentlich wieder raus in den Teich.oder
> 
> ...



Ich bitte auch um einen Literaturverweis, Frank. 

Dass Fische - u.a. auch Goldfische und ihre Varietäten - bei warmem Wasser gestreckt werden damit sie schneller verkaufsfertig sind ist nicht neu. Auch dass sie anschließend beim Händler teilweise im Kaltwasser gehältert werden weil die Gefahr einer Infektion und der Appetit nicht so hoch sind ist nicht neu.

Die Probleme einer Hälterung von Kaltwasserfischen in dauerhaft warmem Wasser sehe ich eher beim bakteriellen Druck, dem sie ausgesetzt sind.

Dass ein herunter gefahrener Stoffwechsel das Leben verlängert mag sein. Wer weiß, wie lange Goldfische z.B. leben würden, wenn sie nicht ihre 20 Jahre im Aquarium ableben müssten.


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Regine...



Regs schrieb:


> Ich bitte auch um einen Literaturverweis, Frank.



bin zwr nicht Frank,
aber habe mal in meiner Literatur gelesen...

Baensch...

Merkus Gartenteichatlas, S. 203

wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag...

Jochen.


----------



## Regs (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Jochen,

wissenschaftliche Literatur ist das ja nicht.


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Regine,

aber sehr gute Autoren die wissen was sie schreiben...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_A._Baensch

Lothar Seegers der dieses mit umschreibt kennt sich auch ein wenig mit Fischen aus..

wissenschaftliche Bücher im Hobby sind mir zu öde, ich liebe es eher praktischer...

Schönen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Liebe Regine!
Was willst du denn in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur finden?
Den Hinweis, dass Tiere am Besten so leben, wie sie es in freier Wildbahn tun?
... oder dass man es ihnen doch ein wenig kuscheliger machen sollte?
Pinguine bei Zimmertemperatur? (Ist ja grauslich in der Antarktis!)
Zebra bei angenehmen 10°C? (Damit´s ned so schwitzen müssen!)
... ob DAS besser sein kann als in ihrer Heimat?

Red mal mit Leuten, die die Tiere nicht nur hältern (fast hätt ich "verbrauchen" geschrieben),
sondern mit hohem Anspruch züchten:
Dabei ist oberstes Gebot, möglichst die Bedingungen vom Herkunftsort nachzubilden
und nicht, diese zu "verbessern". 
DAS tun dann die, die die Tiere möglichst schnell verkaufsreif (bzw. schlachtreif) bekommen wollen.
(Zweifellos auch ein Leistung, die ich aber nicht näher kommentieren will.)

So wie ich das sehe, 
muss man also nur ein bissl nachdenken
und dann nachlesen, wie die Tiere in freier Wildbahn leben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Regine,

jetzt hier auch die Diskusions fortführen das Kaltwasserfische vollkommen problemlos bei dauerhaftem Temperaturen von deutlich über 20 Grad gehalten werden können ohne das es ihnen gesundheitlich schadet . In dem Aquarium-Forum hast Du doch auch von sämtlichen Usern mit gemachten Erfahrungen von Kaltwasserfischhaltung  ohne Wassertemperatureabsenkung im Winter ne Abfuhr bekommen.. Ich glaube einem wissenschaftlichen Nachweis deiner Behauptung das Kaltwasserfische ohne Probleme dauerhaft warm gehalten werden können hast Du da selbst ja auch noch nicht vorgebracht 

google mal unter der von Peter schon angesprochenen Dampfzucht (muß aber eigentlich jedem Aquarianer bekannt sein, was gesundheitlich dabei rauskommt wenn schon tropische Fische längere Zeit bei 4-5 Grad höheren als dauerhaft gewohnten Temperaturen aufwachsen/gehalten werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Regs (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Guten Morgen,

@Frank - die Diskussion in diesem Thread hast Du aufgenommen. Keiner der Diskutierenden, einschließlich Dir selbst hat Erfahrung in dem Bereich, alle behaupten aber steif und fest das sei so, notfalls wird man persönlich. Ich bin gespannt ob ich noch einmal auf jemanden treffe, der eigene Erfahrungen zum Thema hat. Für mich das so keine Diskussionsgrundlage.

Dass die Tiere sich an unsere unwirtlicheren Temperaturen *anpassen können* heißt für mich nicht gleich, dass sie die auch brauchen.

@Peter - gerade von Dir hätte ich einen fundierteren Beitrag erwartet. Polemik finde ich persönlich nicht zielführend.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Regine!
Es tut mir leid, dass du meinen Beitrag als polemisch empfunden hast,
es war eher bildhaft gemeint - sorry!,
aber wissenschaflich fundierte Dokumentationen für Haltung unter unnatürlichen Bedingungen
im Hinblick auf Lebensqualität des Tieres wird man nicht leicht finden!

Allerdings bin ich schon ein wenig ungeduldig, 
weil´s hier doch tatsächlich EINIGE Leute gibt, die glauben,
ohne ihre permanenten Eingriffe in die Natur funktioniere diese nicht
und einige bringen das alles entschuldigende Argument (ich zitiere nur!):
"In Gefangenschaft geht´s doch sowieso KEINEM Tier gut!"
Dabei haben sie in dem verzerrten kleinen Ausschnitt, 
den ihr viel zu kleines, weit überbesetztes, pflanzen- aber keimfreies,
durch das Übermaß an Technik eher einer Raffinerie gleichendes,
und fortwährend in seinem Chemismus malträtiertes Schwimmbecken,
das sie klangvoll "Teich" nennen, 
mit viel Arbeit und Geld Bedingungen geschaffen, von denen sie doch tatsächlich glauben,
den trockenfutterverwöhnten Koi ginge es dort besser als in freier Natur,
wo die so grausliche Sachen fressen müssen
und wo´s doch im Winter sooo kalt ist.

Dabei ist es eine unbestreitbare Tatsache, 
dass die Natur seit Jahrmilliarden hervorragend OHNE "Hilfe" des Menschen ausgekommen ist
und dass es eigentlich - seit der seine Finger im Spiel hat - mit ihr zunehmend schneller bergab geht 
(z.B. Artensterben, um nur 1 Beispiel zu nennen).
DAS war polemisch ... aber einfach wahr.

Zum gegenständlichen Thema:
Du könntest das für dich auf einfach Weise ergründen,
indem du über mehrere Generationen "Kaltwasserfische" erfolgreich züchtest
und wenn dir das gelingt, 
kritisch ansiehst, wie diese sich im Vergleich zu ihren wildlebenden Artgenossen entwickelt haben.
Du meinst, das wäre ein großer Aufwand?
Dann lerne doch einfach von DEN Fällen, wo genau das von anderen gemacht wurde
und das findest du beispielhaft bei einer Vielzahl von Aquarienfischarten.
Die züchtenden Aquarianer sind da weit pingeliger als der durchschnittliche Koi-Halter,
nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil die ihre Viecher prinzipbedingt viel genauer betrachten können
und die in der Mehrzahl ihr Befinden über ihr Farbenkleid zeigen (und darauf kommt´s dem Betrachter ja meist an),
während selbst ein toter __ Goldfisch noch genauso schön orange ist wie ein lebender.

Dort gemachte Erfahrungen:
Die (von Jochen?) zitierte "Dampfzucht" bei überhöhten Temperaturen
bringt dann eben die schnellwüchsigen, fetten, blassen und vermehrungsunwilligen Individuen hervor,
die dann nur mehr von Laien (oder als Lebendfutter) gekauft werden.
Ob´s denen jetzt "besser" ging als bei den richtigen Bedingungen gehaltenen Artgenossen,
lass ich DICH nachdenken!


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Regine,

meine Erfahrungen mit Fischen aus kälteren Zonen habe ich schon im Beitrag # 25 geschrieben.

Ich *versuche* es dir noch mal auf anderer Weise zu erklären...

Nehmen wir als aktuelles Beispiel in meinen Aquarien, den Ancistrus Claro, 
einen kleinbleibenden __ Wels aus dem Mato Grosso Gebiet in Brasilien.
Dieser Wels unterliegt in seiner Heimat starke Temperaturschwankungen...

hier eine Klimatabelle der Hauptstadt dieser Region,

http://www.iten-online.ch/klima/amerika/brasilien/campo_grande.htm


da dieser Wels jedoch in den Flüssen der Bergregion kommt, geht die Temperatur in den Wintermonaten auch aus Grund polarer Luftmassen locker unter 10 °C, die Höchstemperatur steigt jedoch im Sommer noch höher.

Ancistren im allgemeinen sind bekannt das sie sich schnell, und für manche Aquarianer sogar unkontrolliert vermehren.
Die gilt jedoch nicht für A. Claro, schon alleine aus dem Grund, da er in der Natur starken Temperaturschwankungen unterliegt.

A. Claro konnte ich nur zum ablaichen durch starke kühle Wasserwechsel bringen, mit zusätzlichen senken der Leitfähigkeit des Wassers (Simulation von Starkregen),
lässt man jetzt den Heizstab im Becken für Wochen aus, laicht A. Claro ab.

Ich habe das schon mehrmals durchgeführt.

So nun geht es weiter...

Betreibt man dann eine Dampfzucht (26 °C) (s.o.) wächst dieser kleine Wels explosionsartig, das heisst für ihn, 3cm in einem halben Jahr...,
das Ergebniss jedoch, diese Welse werden schnell hinfällig, und ich habe mehrere "Reklamationen" von Welsliebhabern bekommen, welche ich diese Tiere abgegenen habe.

Nun ziehe ich diese Welse bei etwa 20 °C hoch, ich lasse nach dem Ablaichen das Thermometer über zwei,- drei Monate aus., und versuche damit den Winter zu simulieren.

Ergebnis...

Der Claro braucht ewig bis er wächst ca. 13-14 Monate bis 3 cm Abgabegrösse. (daher bekommt man auch kaum Tiere von professionelen Züchtern angeboten, es lohnt nicht für sie)

Seit dieser Zeit habe ich mich ein wenig einen Namen gemacht,
ich bekomme mehr Anfragen an Tieren, als das ich sie vermehren kann.
Die Halter erfreuen sich über meine Tiere, und empfehlen meine Zucht weiter, da diese Tiere in Top Zustand sind, besonders in der Zeit des "Garnelenbooms" zu denen A. claro ideal als Beifisch passt, wird dieser Wels immer mehr gefragt. 



Ein weiteres Beispiel...

Viele Zwergcichliden in der Aquaristik haben eine natürliche Lebensdauer von etwa 3 Jahren.
Viele Arten dieser Gattungen sind dafür bekannt das sie kühlere Temperaturen brauchen.

Hält man sie wie leider so oft in einem Gemeinschaftsbecken, das wohl bei den meissten Warmwasserbecken um die 26 °C liegt, verenden die Tiere  nach ca. 1,5 Jahren,
dreht man die Temperatur nach unten, erreichen diese Tiere locker die von der Wissenschaft beschriebenen 3 Jahre.

Dieses Beispiel habe ich nur gebracht, da man einen solche Lebensdauer eher beobachten kann, als bei Tieren die um vieles älter werden,
und somit kaum Vergleiche aus eigener Erfahrung geben kann.


Weiter gehts...

In unseren Teich habe ich immo nur Goldfische aus einem Teich in Sachsen, die wir  von einem befreundeten Paar.... bekommen haben.
Diese Goldis wuchsen in einem Teich auf, der in keinster Weise geheizt oder abgedeckt etc. wurde,
diese Tiere sind schon mehrfach über die strengen Winter in unserer Region (oberer Frankenwald, auch fränkisch Sibirien... genannt) gekommen,

während 3 gekaufte, in Zoofachgeschäften wohl warm gehaltenen Goldfische, den letzten Winter zum Opfer gefallen sind, erfreuen sich die "Sachsen" bester Gesundheit.

und warum?

Ich denke weil sie aus keiner "Dampfzucht" kommen, und ihren ersten Winter selbst im kühlen verbracht haben...


So,
diese Zeilen sind alle nicht wissenschftlich, jedoch aus eigener Erfahrung geschrieben,

ich hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben...

mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## shanana (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich schon ein wenig ungeduldig,
> weil´s hier doch tatsächlich EINIGE Leute gibt, die glauben,
> ohne ihre permanenten Eingriffe in die Natur funktioniere diese nicht
> und einige bringen das alles entschuldigende Argument (ich zitiere nur!):
> ...



danke

genau das sind meine gedanken, wenn ich momentan andere foren und beiträge lese!


----------



## wp-3d (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



jochen schrieb:


> So,
> diese Zeilen sind alle nicht wissenschftlich, jedoch aus eigener Erfahrung geschrieben,
> 
> ich hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben...



Hallo Jochen,

ich denke ich habe etwas wissenschaftliches gefunden.


1. dieses bezieht sich auf alle Lebewesen.
Das biochemische Altern ist ein Prozess, der im Körper abläuft und bei dem freie Radikale die wesentliche Rolle spielen. Sie entstehen permanent als Abfallprodukte des Stoffwechsels und gelten als potenziell zellschädigend.
Quelle: Wikipedia

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Forscher-finden-neue-Fischart-article1744436.html

http://www.forschung-frankfurt.uni-frankfurt.de/dok/2007/2007-02/16-21-prinzinger.pdf

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Altern/Altern-Wie-ein-kleiner-Fisch-der-Forschung-hilft-52558_3.html




http://www.imb-jena.de/pdfs/FLI_Broschuere_de.pdf

im Abschnitt 20 wird die lebensverlängernde Wirkung von Resveratrol 
am Prachtkärpfling - Nothobranchius furzeri erläutert.
Die Lebenszeit konnte mit dem Resveratrol um mehr als 50% verlängert weden.

Im letzten Satz, ich zitiere: Ähnliche Effekte kann man erreichen, wenn man die Wassertemperatur im Aquarium von 25°auf 22°C senkt.  




.


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Werner,

sehr gute Seiten die du zum Thema gefunden hast...

besonders dieses Zitat (aus dem von dir eingestellten dritten Link), so einfach es geschrieben ist, trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf....



> Die Fische mussten lediglich ein bißchen frieren. Die Forscher senkten die Temperatur in ihren Aquarien um wenige Grad Celsius und beobachteten, dass die Tiere später starben als erwartet.



Die Beobachtungen von Killis ist natürlich zu diesem Thema noch idealer, als die von mir beschriebenen Zwergbuntbarsche, da ihr Lebenszyclus noch geringer ist, und dadurch noch besser zu beobachten ( verfolgen, erforschen etc.) ist.


Der von mir genannte A. Baensch umschreibt es im Gartenteichatlas auch sehr einfach, und für jeden leicht zu verstehen...



> Kaltwasserfische benötigen diese niedrigen Temperaturen, und werden ansonsten recht hinfällig



In diesen Sinne werde ich nun eine kleine Wanderung durch den Wald machen, bei recht kühlen Temperaturen, und anschliessend das Familiengrab besuchen, ist bei uns so Brauch in der katholischen Gegend an Allerheiligen...

und erhoffe mir durch die Bewegung im Kühlen, das ich den heutigen Tag noch überlebe...



Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Jochen, 

freut euch nicht zu früh. Die Aussagen das heimischen Fische niedrige Wintertemperaturen brauchen hat Regine schon von sämtlichen Usern im Aquarien-Form bekommen. Alle diese Aussagen hat sie mit "Blödsinn was unwissende verbreiten" strikt abgelehnt .

@ Regine. Woher willst Du denn wissen das ich mich nicht mit heimischen Fischen und ihren Ansprüchen auskenne? Halte auch schon schon fast seit fast 20 Jahren heimische Fischarten im Gartenteich, hab auch schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Fischen im Aquarium gesammelt- teilweise auch mit demselben negativen Ergebnis wie andere im Aquarium-Forum, habe einige Lehrgänge und staatliche Prüfungen in allgemeiner/spezieller Fischkunde und Gewässerkunde ablegen müssen (was einem alles vom Naturschutz zwingend vorgeschrieben wird wenn man als Angler, Gewässerwart, Fischereiaufseher tätig werden will und sich um einen naturgemäßem, dem Gewässertyp angepaßten Fischbestand kümmern muß.

Frank


----------



## wp-3d (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Jochen,
> 
> freut euch nicht zu früh. Die Aussagen das heimischen Fische niedrige Wintertemperaturen brauchen hat Regine schon von sämtlichen Usern im Aquarien-Form bekommen. Alle diese Aussagen hat sie mit "Blödsinn was unwissende verbreiten" strikt abgelehnt .






Hallo Frank,



Regs schrieb:


> Ich bitte auch um einen Literaturverweis, Frank.
> Dass ein herunter gefahrener Stoffwechsel das Leben verlängert mag sein.



das hatte sie doch schon eingesehen, um es zu untermauern wollte sie nur noch einen wissenschaftlichen Literaturverweis.


.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Werner,

im Aquarium-Forum warten die beteiligten User auch noch vergeblich auf den "wissenschaftlichen Nachsweis" von Regines Behauptung das Kaltwasserfische dauernd über 22-23 Grad gehalten werden können und das keinerlei Nachteile für diese hat

Nachweise hat sie dort wie hier auch schon bekommen. Nur was Ichthyologen/Biologen/Zoologen dazu schreiben will sie ja scheinbar nicht anerkennen (vermutlich weil bisher alles gegen ihre Behauptung spricht) ( jahrzehntelangandauernde Uni-Untersuchung dazu wird man wohl auch kaum bekommen)


----------



## shanana (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

von was für einem aqarienforum ist denn hier immer die rede ? gibts da einen link ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Shanana,

www.Aquarium-Forum.de


----------



## Nikolai (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Peter,



> Dabei ist es eine unbestreitbare Tatsache,
> dass die Natur seit Jahrmilliarden hervorragend OHNE "Hilfe" des Menschen ausgekommen ist
> und dass es eigentlich - seit der seine Finger im Spiel hat - mit ihr zunehmend schneller bergab geht
> (z.B. Artensterben, um nur 1 Beispiel zu nennen).
> DAS war polemisch ... aber einfach wahr.



Auf der *Erde* gibt es seit ca. 300 Millionen Jahren höhere Lebewesen. Die Natur hat schon mehrfach dafür gesorgt, daß fast alles Leben ausgerottet wurde. Zuletzt vor ca. 65 000 000 Jahren.

Ich glaube nicht, daß sich Wildtiere in freier Natur immer nur wohl fühlen. Im Gegenteil, sie haben sich Nischen gesucht, wo sie trotz hoher Sterberate ihre Art erhalten können.
Dabei haben sie sich spezialisiert. Dies gilt es bei der Haltung zu berücksichtigen. Sorgt man noch dafür, daß diese sich wohl fühlen, haben sie es auch nicht schlechter.
Sorry, ich esse Eier und Fleisch, also warum hier die Haarspalterei.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

@ Jochen,
danke für Deine Ausführungen. Du bist definitiv der Erste der mir von seinen Erfahrungen berichtet. Deinen Beitrag werde ich noch in Ruhe abarbeiten und die Links verfolgen, vielen Dank dafür. 

Auch @wp_3d für die verlinkten Informationen, die ich mir noch genau ansehen werde. Schauen wir mal wie einsichtig ich bin.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Was willst du denn in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur finden?
> Den Hinweis, dass Tiere am Besten so leben, wie sie es in freier Wildbahn tun?
> ... oder dass man es ihnen doch ein wenig kuscheliger machen sollte?


Hallo Peter,
in der Tierzucht ist es doch eigentlich unbestritten so, dass das Original-Leben in der Original-Wildnis meist eher zum Tode führt als ein behütetes Leben in Gefangenschaft.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Pinguine bei Zimmertemperatur? (Ist ja grauslich in der Antarktis!)
> Zebra bei angenehmen 10°C? (Damit´s ned so schwitzen müssen!)
> ... ob DAS besser sein kann als in ihrer Heimat?


Wie ich an anderer Stelle schon schrieb und hier gerne modifiziert wiedergebe: ein Pinguin ist kein Fisch, ein Zebra ist kein Fisch, ein Flugzeug ist auch kein Fisch und auch eine Kröte ist kein Fisch - nur um weiteren allzu fantasievollen Modifikationen des Themas vorzubeugen.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Red mal mit Leuten, die die Tiere nicht nur hältern (fast hätt ich "verbrauchen" geschrieben),
> sondern mit hohem Anspruch züchten:
> Dabei ist oberstes Gebot, möglichst die Bedingungen vom Herkunftsort nachzubilden
> und nicht, diese zu "verbessern".
> ...



Genau deswegen bin ich in diesem Forum. Meine Vorurteile kann ich mir schon alleine bilden, dazu brauche ich keinesfalls ein Publikum.

Nur hat die Hälterung und das strecken von Fischen um sie zu verkaufen ja mit dem Thema absolut nichts zu tun. Wir reden hier ja auch nicht über wässriges Schweinefleisch und medikamentös verseuchtes Geflügel. Dazu können wir ja, wenn wir uns im Winter langweilen mal einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.

Im Moment habe ich aber Vorbehalte gegen die Annahme, dass die teils rauen Lebensbedingungen im Hinblick auf die Temperatur nachgebildet werden* müssen* um glücklichere oder gesündere Fische zu züchten. 



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe,
> muss man also nur ein bissl nachdenken
> und dann nachlesen, wie die Tiere in freier Wildbahn leben.



Nachdenken - ja. Freie Wildbahn - nö, die ist für das Überleben selten optimal sondern die Tiere haben sich auch an ungünstige Verhältnisse irgendwie angepasst. Deswegen ist das ja noch nicht gleich das Optimum das man dem Tier bieten kann. Da müsste man ja bei unseren Kaltwasserfischen auch immer __ Barsche und __ Hechte zu den Friedfischen setzen damit sie natürliche Stress-Faktoren vorfinden. Ich vermute aber, dass sie darauf bestens verzichten können. 

Mich treibt da auch das Beispiel von Goldfischen um, die ja durch ihre Ahnen Karpfen/__ Giebel seit hunderten von Jahren an die unterschiedlichsten Lebensbedingungen, auch die unserer Breitengrade, angepasst sind.

Sie sind aber im Aquarium ausgesprochen langlebig - übertreffen dabei jede mir bekannte Fischart - und benötigen zwar keine Heizung, müssen aber auch weder gewärmt noch gekühlt werden. Sie vermehren sich unter allen Bedingungen immer. Jochen, vielleicht kannst Du meinen Gedankengang nachvollziehen und differenzieren was mir im Moment noch nicht gelingt.

@ Frank,
die Diskussion aus dem Aquarium-Forum möchte ich hier nicht direkt weiter führen - sonst würde ich Dich hier so hart anpacken, so wie Du das mit mir machst. Leider bleibst Du hier wie dort Fakten schuldig und ziehst Dich dafür auf das Gebiet zurück, von dem Du offenbar mehr verstehst.


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo,

für mich sind meine Beobachtungen von den Zwergbuntbarschen und der eingestellte Link von Werner (der mit den Killis),
sowie die Beschreibung bzw. Hinweis zur Dampfzucht (belegte ich durch meine Beobachtung von A. claro) von Frank Beweis genug....

das Kaltwasserfische durch Anhebung der Temperatur in Verbund mit der Erhöhung des Stoffwechsels schneller altern, und damit auch hinfällig werden,
auch wenn es bei manchen Arten sehr lange dauert, da sie im Normalfall noch viel länger Leben würden.
Nochmals, der Link von Werner mit den sehr kurzlebigen Killis war sehr gut,
und es steht eigentlich alles genau zur Sache darin.

Das die __ Rotfeder hier im Thema, sowie auch ein __ Goldfisch ein Kaltwasserfisch ist, dürfte wohl unumstritten sein.



> Jochen, vielleicht kannst Du meinen Gedankengang nachvollziehen und differenzieren was mir im Moment noch nicht gelingt.



Mehr kann ich leider nicht zum Thema schreiben.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Regine,

Du bist in der Beweispflicht für deine Behauptung hier, das eine kalte Überwinterung heimischer Fische Humbug ist, Du bist ja der einzige der das hier oder im anderen Forum behauptet und dutzende/hunderte sagen dir aus jahrelanger/jahrzehnte langer Eigenerfahrung das das dauerhaft nicht gut geht (kann man schließlich auch selbst durch googlen selbst rausfinden was heimische Fische für Lebensraum- und Ansprüche haben Wassertemperaturen haben

Bei jedem neu gekauften Gerät was defekt ankommt hat auch der Händler die Nachweispflicht wenn er behauptet das sei beim Verkauf noch heil gewesen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir auch mal das Tierschutzgesetz anschauen. Wer Tiere hält ist verpflichtet ihnen das naturgemäße Verhalten und Leben an das sie angepaßt sind zu ermöglichen.

@Regine: So lange gibt die von dir Genannten noch gar nich bei uns Karpfen leben hier erst seit dem späteren Mittelalter (in Großbritannien gibt es sie gerade mal 400 Jahre) und Goldfische sind erst um 1770/80 erstmals nach Europa gekommen als Geschenk des Chinesischen Kaisers an einen Königshof. In Naturgewässern sind sie erst seit 1890/1900 nachgewießen, auch den __ Giebel gibts hier nicht viel länger - und Karpfen z.B sind bis heute noch nicht an die möglichen Wassertemperaturen hier angepaßt Hast Du letzten Winter mal die Bilder von den toten Karpfen in Ungarn, Polen, Ostdeutschland, Frankreich, Italien gesehen die zu hunderttausenden die Flüsse heruntertrieben. War ein gutes Beispiel das Arten aus wärmeren Regionen sich selbst nach 500-600 Jahren noch nicht wie die schon seit 10.000-12.000 Jahren heimischen Fische an die hier möglichen Wassertemperaturen anpassen konnten


----------



## Regs (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Frank,

Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass Goldfische Kaltwasserfische sind und sich sehr problemlos im Aquarium bei Zimmertemperatur zu jeder Jahreszeit halten lassen.

In unseren Teichen gibt es natürlich auch Karpfen aber wenn die Teiche tief genug so dass die alten, großen __ Graskarpfen unterhalb der Eisschicht bleiben können, haben sie mit der Überwinterung keinerlei Probleme. Das Wasser unter dem Eis ist niemals kälter als 4 Grad - auch nicht in Ungarn, Polen und Ostdeutschland, etc.

Die Überwinterung von Goldfischen in Teichen die im Winter zufrieren ist bekanntlich ebenfalls kein Problem. Es gibt aber auch genügend viele Leute die die Tiere im Spätherbst rein holen und im Aquarium schwimmen lassen, weil ihnen ihre Lieblinge draußen Leid tun.

Mir ist es ganz gleichgültig wie viele User wo das irgendwo aufgeschnappte wiederholen und als Tatsache mit aller Härte verteidigen. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen, wissenschaftliche Lektüre und die Erfahrungen von Aquarianern wie Jochen, der eigene Versuche angestellt hat, sind für mich meinungsbildend.  Wie man oben sieht, ist Dir doch manches noch nicht so klar. Wenn Du nicht weist, dass es überall im Winter gleich kalt unter dem Eis ist, brauche ich mit Dir hier auch nicht weiter zu diskutieren.

@Jochen: danke für Deine Ausführungen. Ich habe in der nächsten Woche hoffentlich endlich den Rücken frei und werde mich nochmal mit allen Hinweisen befassen. Im Moment läuft mir unter dem Termindruck die Zeit weg.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



Regs schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genügend viele Leute die die Tiere im Spätherbst rein holen und im Aquarium schwimmen lassen, weil ihnen ihre Lieblinge draußen Leid tun.


 ... und denken die nicht an die Rehe, Eichkatzerl, Hasen, Biber, Wildschweine, Krähen, usw?
Die hätten´s doch sicher AUCH toll im Wohnzimmer, oder?

Nein: 
DIESE Leute legen menschliche Grundsätze zur Beurteilung tierischer Bedürfnisse an
und vernachlässigen damit eben genau die letzteren!
Arme Viecher.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß sich Wildtiere in freier Natur immer nur wohl fühlen. Im Gegenteil, sie haben sich Nischen gesucht, wo sie trotz hoher Sterberate ihre Art erhalten können.
> Dabei haben sie sich spezialisiert. Dies gilt es bei der Haltung zu berücksichtigen. Sorgt man noch dafür, daß diese sich wohl fühlen, haben sie es auch nicht schlechter.





Regs schrieb:


> ... in der Tierzucht ist es doch eigentlich unbestritten so, dass das Original-Leben in der Original-Wildnis meist eher zum Tode führt als ein behütetes Leben in Gefangenschaft.


Liebe Teichfreunde!
Ihr unterliegt einem grundlegenden Irrtum:
Selbstverständlich sind Tiere in freier Wildbahn vielfältigem Selektionsdruck ausgesetzt,
aber genau der hat in der Evolutionsvergangenheit dafür gesorgt,
dass die Tierart genau so aussieht (und da meine ich nicht nur, aber auch die Farbe),
wie sie jetzt momentan aussieht.
Dabei stellt JEDE Tierart das erreichte Optimum für die jeweilige ökologische Nische dar,
denn gäbe es eine besser geeignete, dann hätte die die gegenständliche Art bereits verdrängt
oder - nachdem das ja nicht zwangsläufig schnell verläuft - wäre gerade dabei.

JEDE Veränderung der Lebensbedingungen wird langfristig eine Veränderung des Selektionsdruckes zur Folge haben,
was wiederum ein anderes Optimum der Anpassung erfordert
und somit dafür sorgen, dass die Tierart nicht mehr dieselbe bleibt wie die, 
von der man VOR der Veränderung gesprochen hat.

In der Natur haben solche Veränderungen "zum Positiven" (wie z.B. die länger dauernde Erwärmung eines Gewässers)
in der Regel fatale Folgen und verursachen eine Reduktion der Artenvielfalt,
d.h. manche Arten erleben eine Massenvermehrung und andere sterben aus.
Mittelfristig wird sich wieder ein Gleichgewicht auf niedrigem Niveau einstellen,
die Komplexität allerdings erst nach SEHR langer Zeit.

Die bereits zitierten Killifische sind da ein sehr gutes Beispiel:
Die bewohnen WIRKLICH extreme Lebensräume, die in vielen Fällen sogar periodisch austrocknen.
Die Fischart überlebt dann in relativ trockenheitsresistenten Eiern im restfeuchten Boden.
Diesen Tieren "BESSERE" Lebensbedingungen zu verpassen, (wärmer, mehr Futter, weniger Salzgehalt, keinen Trockenphase, ...) 
führt - wenn sie sich dann überhaupt noch züchten lassen - zu monsterhaft aufgedunsenen, blassen und trägen Tieren,
die im direkten Vergleich auch jedem Laien "nicht richtig" erscheinen.

Jetzt ist ein Killifisch kein Goldi und ein Reh auch nicht,
aber das ist einfach ein elementares Prinzip der Evolution.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Ah, ja 
... bevor wieder fehlende Quellen urgiert werden:

_*Charles Darwin ... Entstehung der Arten*_


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Letztlich kann sich jeder die Frage selbst beantworten.

Schmecken die Eier von den kranken, schwachen, frierenden Hühnern vom Bauerenhof besser als die

Eier von wohlklimatisierten, keimefreien, gesunden Hühner aus der Hühnerbrüterei?

Wer die Frage beantwortet, weiß eigentlich wie wichtig es ist, seinen Tieren immer das beste Wohnzimmerklima zu schaffen.

Leute, es sind Tiere die wie vom schwarzen Peter ausführlichst beschrieben zu dem geworden sind was sie sind. 
Warum glauben alle, dass Sie sich alle nur bei 24 Grad Raumtemperatur wohl fühlen. Das tun wir aber die Tiere doch nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Peter, Hallo Thomas,

wir können die Natur in unseren Teichen und Aquarien nicht exakt nachbilden. Unser aller Hobby ist doch, die Natur uns nahe zu bringen und zu beobachten, möglichst ohne daß wir die Tiere dabei quälen.
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war Natur so etwas Selbstverständliches, daß wir alle Flüsse und Bäche gerade gemacht haben und sämtliches Unkraut daraus entfernt haben (nannte man damals Flurbereinigung). 
Zum glück hat man danach umgedacht und der Natur ihren Raum gegeben. Heute wächst eine technikverliebte Generation heran, für die Kühe lila sind, __ Molche völlig unbekannt sind und der gestutzte Stadtpark Natur pur ist. Wenn es nicht einige Verrückte wie uns gäbe, hätten sie nie die Gelegenheit, Natur überhaupt kennen zu lehrnen.

* Glaubt Ihr wirklich, die kämen je auf den Gedanken, diese dann zu schützen???*

Ach ja noch was,

Der Mensch ist von Natur aus Jäger und Sammler und lebt nackt in Höhlen. Durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung ca. 30 Jahre.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Geht eigentlich noch jemand barfuß ?


----------



## wp-3d (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich noch jemand barfuß ?



ja ich,

jetzt ins Bett 

gute Nacht.


----------



## jochen (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich noch jemand barfuß ?



da muss ich jetzt ein wenig schmunzeln...

Neulich war ein Thementag bei Bayern 3,
und zwar...
 wie man sich "härter" gegenüber Krankheiten wie Erkältungen etc. macht.

ua. waren solch sagen wir mal "positiv Durchgeknallte" dabei, die wirklich barfuß laufen,
einer davon kam aus Mittelfranken, und war ansonsten ganz normal...

Irgendein Prof. bestätigte auch, das barfußlaufen, und Sachen wie nackt für einige Minuten/sec. im Schnee liegen, körperliche Betätigungen im Freien zB. Holzhacken usw. das Leben verlängern, bzw resistenter gegen Viren macht.

Nun meinte der barfußlaufende Mittelfranke, das er seit Jahren auch kein Schweinefleisch esse, und keinen Alkohol tränke, und es würde ihm dadurch besser gehen...

darauf räusperte sich der Moderator ein wenig und meinte...

naja,

es wäre doch eine Alternative, wenn er seinen nächsten Schweinebraten barfuß verspeisst...,

und somit was für seine Gesundheit macht...

Prost,

Jochen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo Leute,

ja, klar kann man Socken über seine Fische stülpen. Überleben werden Sie warscheinlich auch und evtl. wird Ihnen ein warm ums Herz...
Keine Ahnung, Antwort nicht verstanden.

letztlich gibt es hier 2 Fraktionen:

Fraktion 1 Tiere schön warm und immer schön füttern (am besten bei Wachstumstemperatur) 
Fraktion 2 lass die Fische leben, wie Sie das gewohnt sind und fertig.

Im Vergleich mit Rindern hat Fraktion 1 Recht, das die in Ihren Mastanlagen sehr gut überleben und bei konstanter Wachstumstemperatur auch mit Hochleistungsindustrieabfallfutter schnell, schön groß und fett werden.

Fraktion2 sagt: Rinder, die in Ruhe in den unwirtlichen Regionen der Alpen leben geht es doch viel besser, gerade weil sie frieren, langsam wachsen, schlechter Futter finden, keinem Wachstumsleistungsdruck ausgesetzt sind und so weiter.

Nun ist die Frage, was will der Hobbygärtner? Einen übermässig gefütterten Fisch, weil er "ganz lieb" mit seinen Tieren ist und Sie auch den Winter durch füttert kann wenn er Sie nach Hause holt? 
Oder den Tieren Ihren normalen Rhytmus lassen und ebend im Winter nicht füttert und wärmt, wie es die Natur vorsieht?


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> letztlich gibt es hier 2 Fraktionen:
> 
> Fraktion 1 Tiere schön warm und immer schön füttern (am besten bei Wachstumstemperatur)
> Fraktion 2 lass die Fische leben, wie Sie das gewohnt sind und fertig.


Das die Welt in der wir alle samt unseren HAUStieren leben, nicht nur schwarz oder weiß ist, ist aber schon noch innerhalb Deines/Eures Blickwinkels?
Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck nämlich nicht mehr...

Da werden Rotfedern mit Koi (das eine ist eine Wildform, das andere eine auf Farbe und schnelle Massenzunahme (JA - große Fische bringen schneller mehr Geld!!) selektierte Zuchtform, die sich in der Natur so nie über mehrere Generationen durchsetzen würde) und Hunde mit Fischen verglichen, da will jemand schmecken, wo die Frühstückseier herkommen (vielleicht mal bei "Wetten dass..?"  bewerben? ), und anderes mehr. 

Hört endlich auf, Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen und lasst das Thema entweder ruhen, oder kehrt zu diesem zurück, sofern es da noch irgendwas zu sagen gibt...

Für mich persönlich ist klar, dass Fische möglichst naturnah gehältert werden sollten. Wenn Koi aber nun mal unter 4°C oder bei dauernden Temperaturschwankungen Gefahr laufen, binnen kurzer Zeit über die Klinge zu springen, dann sollte man den Haltern doch zugestehen, ihre Tiere gesund zu erhalten. Dazu kommt, dass Jungtiere nochmal empfindlicher sind, sich akklimatisieren müssen usw. 
Natürlich ist auch für mich eine dauerhafte warme Indoorhaltung von Kaltwasserfischen bedenklich. 
Jedoch halten nicht alle Aquarianer Fische indoor? Gibts in der freien Natur, woher auch solche WIldfänge unweigerlich stammen, Indoorhaltung? Die wenigstens Aquarianer werden die jährlichen Zyklen mit allen Auf und Abs haargenau in ihren AQ nachahmen...
Auch ich hatte in den Anfangsjahren meines Teichhobbys einen Winter lang die Goldis im Wohnzimmer. Im Jahr zuvor war der damalige Teich trotz Eisfreihalter komplett durchgefroren... das wollte ich ihnen ersparen. Gut ging das nur bedingt und das Überwinterungsbecken wurde später mit einem besseren Filter zu einem normalen AQ.

Am Ende entscheidet aber jeder selbst, wie er in seinem Leben mit seinen Tieren umgeht - ob uns das gefällt oder nicht! Wir können hier nur Möglichkeiten aufzeigen und beraten. Mehr Einfluß haben wir nicht. Und spätestens, wenns beim 3. Hinweis noch kein Einsehen gab, dann sollte man auch mal wieder nen Zanken zurück drehen und an das eigene Leben/Herz denken. Das Leben ist viel zu kurz...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hi Annett,

schön geschrieben. 
Im Forum rumdiskutieren hat eigentlich keinen Einfluß auf Leben/ Herz. Es sollte sich eigentlich niemand über so eine Diskussion aufregen, es knallen einfach Meinungen aufeinander und jeder sollte das für sich das Richtige rausziehen.

Meine Beispiele sind wirklich weit hergeholt, aber mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen um das Ganze bildlich und greifbarer darzustellen. 

Ich sag nix mehr...

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Barfußgehn ist enorm wichtig, da sonst die ganze Muskulatur bis
hinauf zu den Ohrläppchen keine Reize mehr erhält, was zu
falscher Haltung führt und in vielen Fällen auslöser für die vielen
Wirbelsäulen und Gelenkkrankheiten ist.

Schweinefleisch ess ich trotzdem gern


----------



## wp-3d (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



Annett schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist klar, dass Fische möglichst naturnah gehältert werden sollten.



Hallo,

genau so, oder ähnlich steht es im Tierschutzgesetz. 

Diese ist eine Richtlinie die von Qualifizierten Fachleuten erarbeitet wurde, 
an die sich jeder halten sollte.

wer hier abweicht und alles zum wohle des Tieres hindrehen möchte, darf sich nicht wundern
wenn es einige nicht richtig finden. 


Es geht hier nicht um ein paar Jungfische die bei angemessener Temperatur 
eine längere Sommerphase im Haus verbringen und im Frühjahr endgültig in den Teich gesetzt werden.



Anders sieht es mit großen Fischen aus:

frostsicher über Winter im Haus/Garage in geräumigen Behälter und Temperaturen um die 10°C,
sehe ich noch als vertretbar.
Ähnlich ist es im Teich, die Fische zeigen verminderte Aktivität und verweilen zusammen auf engen Raum.

Aber Ratschläge hier im Forum für eine Innenhaltung z.B. Koi mit dauerhaften Tropentemperaturen von 22-30°C ist nicht mehr mit dem Tierschutz vereinbar 
und weit vom normalen Menschenverstand.

Durch den erhöhten Stoffwechsel und weit höhere Aktivität der Fische sind so auch die meisten Hälterungen zu klein bemessen.



Eine Hälterung im Teich mit einer 6monatigen Dunkelhaft durch Licht undurchlässige Styrodurversiegelung sehe ich auch als fragwürdig :dumm 
Eine ähnliche wochenlange Isolierung, Eis und Schnee hatten wir im im letzten Winter mit tausenden toten Fischen.

Lichtendzug ist auch Sauerstoffendzug alles produziert nur noch Co2 .


Ps. es stirbt nicht alles, die Sauerstoff scheuen Fäulnisbakterien am Teichgrund leben richtig auf und lassen sich vom Luftsprudler an der Oberfläche nicht beeindrucken. 


.


----------



## shanana (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

wp-3d ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.
ich verstehe das mit den innenhälterungen auch nicht.
ich wurde teilweise kritisiert, weil mein teich nur 4500L mit kleinen kois hat.
selbige leute jedoch pferchen ihre fische über den winter in weitaus kleinere innenhälterungen, komplett ohne pflanzen etc.

auch finde ich es schön, meine kois und andere fische beim gründeln zu beobachten, wie sie den mulm in den mund saugen, ihn herumtalgen und dann beim wiederauftauchen ausspucken.


mit klinisch reinen wasserlöchern ohne pflanzen und nur mit steilen wänden kann ich leider nichts anfangen.

grüße

Marcel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

wp-3d hat´s sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht
und auch  die Vergleiche von Thomas sind doch sehr plakativ:

Bauernhofhuhn versus Batteriehuhn;
Kraftfutterkalb gegen schottisches Hochlandrind;
Wildschwein gegen Hochzuchtsau;
Wildlachs gegen Aquakulturlachs;
Naturbursch gegen Großstadtnerd ...
... die Liste ließe sich beliebig fortsetzen
und zeigt nur, dass die vermeintlich grimmigen Bedingungen in freier Wildbahn 
offensichtlich DOCH nicht "schlecht" für die Lebewesen sind.

Off topic:
Ich schnorchle seit Jahrzehnten u.a. in den Wiener Donauauen (bei welchselnder Sicht)
und da gibt´s mehr Fische zu sehen als beim Gerätetauchen im Mittelmeer.
Freude macht´s wenn man die großen alten Karpfen (teilweise über 1 m!) über viele Jahre wiedererkennt
und das gilt auch für die beiden auffälligen Koi (einer weiss-orange, einer ganz orange,
beide mittlerweile auch schon deutlich über 3/4 m lang).
Nachdem dort weder aufgehackt, luftgesprudelt, isoliert, geheizt oder sonstwas wird
und es den beiden orangen offensichtlich langfristig blendend geht,
stellt sich die Frage eigentlich nicht,
ob das nötig ist,
oder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass Goldfische Kaltwasserfische sind und sich sehr problemlos im Aquarium bei Zimmertemperatur zu jeder Jahreszeit halten lassen.



Hi Regine,

ein äußerst wichtiges Detail bei deinem Vergleich zwischen "deinen Goldfischen" und den wilden Fischarten der Heimat läßt Du aber auch außer Acht

Hochzuchtgoldfische wie deine Schleierschwänze, oder Goldfischmonstern a la Blasenaugen, Himmelsgucker, Eierfische ect. sind ja auch durch fragwürde Zuchtauswahl körperlich schon soweit geschädigt das sie auch kaum noch in einem europäischen Naturgewässer mit längerfristigen Wintertemperaturen unter 10 Grad überleben werden. Wie sämtliche "Qualzuchten" sind sie in der heimischen Natur nicht lange überlebensfähig. Die müssen ja gezwungenermaßen sogar im "warmen" überwintern. Nur kannst Du das, was diese vom "Menschen produzierten" Fische nötig haben, nicht 1:1 auf sämtliche heimischen Arten (natürliche Fische) übertragen. 
Hatte das nicht auch schon jemand im Aquariumforum geschreiben? Da hieß es doch auch 

Regine, Du scherst alle Kaltwasserfische über einen Kamm


----------



## Annett (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Hallo.

Ums gleich vorweg zu stellen. Für mich hinkt ein Vergleich __ Rotfeder-Koi extrem! Das eine ist ein Wildfisch, das andere eine menschengemachte Zuchtform (siehe mein vorheriger Beitrag).
Daher bin ich hier mit meinen Ausführungen eigentlich auch ziemlich Off-Topic, wie so mancher. 

Da Werner das Tierschutzgesetz anführt und ich mich in meinem letzten Beitrag leider in der Eile (Netbook vom Acker aus und dann keine Zeit mehr zum Korrekturlesen) bei 





> dass Fische möglichst naturnah gehältert werden sollten


 in sofern vertan habe, dass es heißen müßte 





> *Fische möglichst tiergerecht gehältert werden sollten....*


bringe ich jetzt das Tierschutzgesetz direkt hier ein, obwohl auch dort wieder im Prinzip artgerecht steht, was meiner bescheidenen und hier scheinbar zu gern ignorierten Meinung nach nicht jedem Tier gerecht wird. 


> § 2
> 
> Wer ein Tier hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat,
> 
> ...


Quelle
In Bezug auf die wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder durch Peter und Co. kritisierte Koihaltung in den aufgeräumteren Teichen frage ich mich, wo da ein Problem besteht?

Mir fällt max. das Gründeln im nicht vorhandenen Bodengrund ein - dafür nuckeln die Koi aber mit Sicherheit an der Folie/den kurzen Fadenalgen. Und nun? 
Ein Ideal (=Vollkommenheit) ist erstrebenswert, aber eben zumeist nicht 100% machbar. 
Dann müßten hier nämlich auch alle ihre tolle Filtertechnik ausbauen. Was ist an der naturnah/tiergerecht? Soviel Krach... 
Vielleicht sollte so mancher einfach die Kirche im Dorf und etwas mehr Toleranz walten lassen?

Was Peters letzten Einwurf angeht, so fehlen mir langsam die Worte und das will was heißen. Da kann man sich fusselig schreiben und es wird scheinbar rein NICHTS davon verstanden oder gar diskutiert.  Munter werden weitere Apfel-Birnen-Vergleiche gebracht und alles über einen Kamm geschoren (danke Frank - es lag mir auf der Zunge), egal ob passend oder nicht. 
Schade, dass sich durch diese Art der Diskussionsführung viele Koihalter ins Bockshorn jagen lassen, nicht zu ihrer Art der Tierhaltung stehen und diese nachvollziehbar begründen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch das Ziel von Peter? Ein wenig die Gemeinschaft spalten - is ja im Winter sonst viel zu langweilig hier?! 
Welcher normale Teich mit den Donauauen verglichen werden kann (Volumen, Strömung etc.), frage ich mich schon seit Wochen.... aber das ist mir unterdessen auch egal. 


Ach, und eh ich es vergesse - was bitte raten denn die selbsterklärten Winterexperten Peter und Thomas unserem Axel (Redlisch), damit er die Fische allesamt diesen Winter lebend über selbigen bringt?? Naturnaher geht ein Teich wohl kaum - außer man baut die Technik aus und die Terrasse ab.  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29634
Da herrscht bis jetzt überwiegend das große Schweigen..... warum?


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern im Aquarium*

Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann die ersten Fische am Burn Out Syndrom erkranken, weil Sie ganzjährig bei idealtemperatur eben auf vollem Stoffwechsel fahren und keine Ruhephasen gegönnt werden. 
Bei Hunden jedenfalls hat man erste Fälle von BurnOut diagnostiziert; - Schuld seien meist die gestressten Besitzer. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------

